# A boob in the hand is worth two in a bra



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

A man walked into the Women's Department of Macy's in New York City. He
tells the saleslady, "I would like a Jewish bra for my wife, size 34B."

With a quizzical look the saleslady asked, "What kind of bra?" He repeated
"A Jewish Bra - She said to tell you that she wanted a Jewish Bra and that
you would know what she wanted."

"Ah, now I remember," said the saleslady. "We don't get as many requests for
them as we used to. Mostly our customers lately want the Catholic bra, or
The Salvation Army bra or the Presbyterian type."

Confused, and a little flustered, the man asked "So, what are the
differences?"

The saleslady responded. "It is all really quite simple. The Catholic type
uplifts the masses. The Salvation Army rises the fallen, and the
Presbyterian type keeps them staunch and upright."

He mused on that information for a minute, and asked "So, what is the Jewish
type for?" 

"They make mountains out of molehills."


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Very good Pusser, like that one !

Chris


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Where do you get them. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

There is also the collie bra - rounds 'em up and points them in the right direction - 
and the American bra - one yank and it's off - 
and the flintstone bra - over shoulder boulder holder

:wink: 

Gill


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: !!!

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Have you ever wondered why A, B, C, D, DD, E, F, G, and H are the letters used to define bra sizes? If you have wondered why, but couldn't figure out what the letters stood for, it is about time you became informed!

{A} Almost boobs...
{B} Barely there
{C} Can't complain!
{D} Dang!
{DD} Double Decker Wobble Checker!
{E} Enormous!
{F} Fake
{G} Get a Reduction
{H} Help me, I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Are there any WMD bras ? :roll:


----------

